# How Old is Too Old?



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

I don't think there is an age requirement. Just it is better to teach them when they are young so they can get a better grasp at it.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess what I'm asking is: is she too old to begin?


----------



## ckshin05 (May 6, 2012)

Unless she has health issues I do not believe so.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

As long as she is in good health, she is not too old! Many dogs don't start until later (especially if they are working on other titles). I say go for it!


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

If a dog has good hips/elbows and energy, I don't any age is too old. My golden, Liam, began agility when he was 8 yrs old and earned his NAP, NJP when he was close to 10 yrs. His time and score were better than dogs half his age.

The attached picture is of Liam 3 months before his 10th birthday.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Go for it... She will love it and it will keep her in great shape! Jersey earned his MACH last November, just weeks before his 9th birthday. We have had to take a break since December due to dealing with an infection but now that he is starting to feel better we plan to start conditioning to get back to it. Good luck!

Julie and the boys


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

NOT too old! As long as she doesn't have any joint issues. It will probably make her feel young! I started with Sydney when she was almost three and she's 5.5 now and we're really just starting to compete!

Most agility associations have a "vets" class for dogs that are 7-8+ so they can jump at a bit of a lower height than if they were younger, to help with mobility.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

You also do not have to trial to enjoy agility. The idea is building a better relationship with your dog. Taking classes and having fun is the key. If your dog truly enjoys it you certainly can trial. 

Also in AKC there is the preferred division. Dogs jump one height lower than the measure to jump. It's a way to have fun with out too much physical pressure. I showed my first agility dog preferred her entire career. She started agility at 2, I never considered trailing until some one said hey. She was 5. While she wasn't speedy fast, we had a ton of fun, lots of great runs and opportunities to run at National Championships. 

Your dog isn't too old to play with you. Go enjoy the learning and the game, see where it leads you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Rowdy started to learn agility at 6 and started competing in NADAC and AKC (Preferred) at 7. He competed for several years - if I remember correctly until he was 11 or so 

Just make sure they are fit and active, as well as having good eyesight.


----------

